

Perl and Java in the Enterprise - skorks
http://robonperl.blogspot.com/2010/02/perl-and-java-in-enterprise.html

======
mstjohn
the post has some merit, but you imho you can't really compare the work of 3-5
developers , to 30 java programmers without looking at the skill sets and
basic coding habits of each party. Both langs have their positives and
negatives, I can agree that java has been the enterprise king for a while, I
can absolutely see more perl working its way up the ranks.

